# Fighter Pilot Jokes



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2007)

Q. How do you know your date with the fighter pilot is half over?
A. He says "but enough about me - wanna hear about my plane?"




Q: How do you know if there is a fighter pilot at your party?
A: He'll tell you.




Q: What's the difference between God and fighter pilots?
A: God doesn't think he's a fighter pilot.




Q: What's the difference between a fighter pilot and a jet engine?
A: A jet engine stops whining when the plane shuts down.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

